
We have added file uploads to simple form  - Build simple web forms - minhajuddin
http://blog.getsimpleform.com/2012/07/20/we-have-added-file-uploads-to-simple-form
======
minhajuddin
I am the developer of this app. Would love to hear to get some feedback :)

------
kissmd
you should update the start page: "Simple Form allows you to setup forms with
any kind of data (other than file uploads)"

~~~
kellros
Was about to mention the same thing :).

I don't quite understand what makes simple form different than a html form
that posts to your website where you can access the posted data by api?

~~~
minhajuddin
You'd need some server side code to handle the form posts and this is not
possible in static websites. Hence the app. This can even be done by using
'Google forms' and 'Wufoo'. However, they give you code which contains
iframes. SimpleForm doesn't restrict you in any way, you just need to setup
the form's action and method and you are set :)

